# Oculus Rift Nutzung auf 1,6m x 2,6m möglich?



## getsomenuts (28. August 2018)

*Oculus Rift Nutzung auf 1,6m x 2,6m möglich?*

Ich habe mich gerade in Pavlov VR verliebt und überlege nun ob es für mich möglich ist eine VR Brille anzuschaffen.

Mein PC steht aktuell in einem 1,6m breiten Flur. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es möglich ist hier eine Oculus Rift zu nutzen. In der Tiefe habe ich 2,58m Platz. Ich habe ein wenig Bedenken das die Sensoren zu nah dran bzw. die Wände ein Problem sind. Leider hab ich momentan keine Möglichkeit mehr Platz zu schaffen. Mir ist bewusst das ich hier vielleicht mal gegen die Wand renne aber das nehme ich in kauf.

Gibt es Bedenken eurerseits?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micha34 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift Nutzung auf 1,6m x 2,6m möglich?*

Kein Problem.
Die Rift könntest du in einer Besenkammer betreiben.

Die Sensoren untereinander sollten schon 1 Meter Abstand untereinander haben und 1 Meter Abstand zum Headset funktioniert auch gut.
Für viele Spiele sollte mittlerweile aber schon ein 3. Sensor eingeplant werden.
Du kannst die Rift auch im Sitzen vor dem Schreibtisch betreiben.So mache ich das.Dabei stehen 2 Sensoren vorne an den Schreibtischkanten
.Ein Drehstuhl wäre aber fast Pflicht.

Da gibts auch noch die Oculus App zur Sensoreinrichtung für Lau. Da siehst du dann auch den Erfassungswinkel der Sensoren und kannst bei Bedarf  einrichten.


----------



## getsomenuts (28. August 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift Nutzung auf 1,6m x 2,6m möglich?*

Das klingt doch besser als ich dachte. Dann werd ich mich mal auf die Suche machen. 3. Sensor ist eingeplant. Danke für die Infos!


----------



## nitg (28. August 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift Nutzung auf 1,6m x 2,6m möglich?*

Ich hatte meine Rift auch eine Zeit lang auf ca 1,5m (seitlich) x 2m betrieben - sagen wir mal so: es geht. Aber man kommt schon ständig ins Limit, was die Immersion schon deutlich trübt. Seitdem ich mir mehr Platz geschafft habe macht es deutlich mehr Spaß. Möglich ist es aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## micha34 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift Nutzung auf 1,6m x 2,6m möglich?*

Wenn man auf kleinsten Raum spielt,können Pflaster für die Schürfwunden sinnvoll sein.
Ich habe auch schon verschiedenes Abgeräumt.
Wenns Weh tut,störts natürlich die Immersion,vorher eher nicht.


----------



## Flybarless (28. August 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift Nutzung auf 1,6m x 2,6m möglich?*

Würde auf jeden Fall die Sensoren so aufbauen das du die Raumbreite bestmöglichst nutzt.
Platz zur Seite ist wichtiger als nach Vorn/hinten wenn man den zu wenig davon hat.
Braucht viel Verlängerungen etc, auch für die Brille bei deinem Raumschnitt. Aber wenn
du es dir einfacher machst werden Sachen wie Beat Saber etc. schwer möglich bei dir.


----------



## getsomenuts (29. August 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift Nutzung auf 1,6m x 2,6m möglich?*

Danke für die Antworten. Ich hab gestern nacht noch eine Rift bei ebay ergattert und nun werde ich gucken das ich das alles bestmöglich aufbaue. Habe mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht und werde wie von Flybarless empfohlen alles so ausrichten das ich Platz zu den Seiten habe. 
Verlängerungen suche ich mir gerade raus. Ich hoffe das Funktioniert alles, wie man so liest klappt das ja nicht immer mit den Verlängerungen.


----------



## micha34 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift Nutzung auf 1,6m x 2,6m möglich?*

Was willst du bei der kleinen Fläche verlängern?
Da fällt mir höchstens der 3. Sensor ein.

Wieviel hast du für die Rift hingelegt? Das Touch Paket,Neu oder Gebraucht?


----------



## DasTier81 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift Nutzung auf 1,6m x 2,6m möglich?*

3. Sensor ist sicherlich für den Spielspaß nicht schlecht ,man merkt es beim umdrehen das es ab und an hängt weil der Körper zwischen den Kontroller und den Sensoren ist . Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten könnte man das auch in einer Besenkammer betreiben das Gebiet kannst du dir auch zurecht legen in dem Raum wo du dich bewegst zumindest wars bei dem komischen Zombiespiel so wenn man die arme dann hoch nimmt siehste genau wo dein abgegrenzter Raum ist wenn man mal die Irritierung verlieren sollte  ...

Was recht schnell geht


----------



## getsomenuts (29. August 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift Nutzung auf 1,6m x 2,6m möglich?*

Der Rechner steht unter dem Schreibtisch. Wenn ich den meisten Platz seitlich haben möchte ist es glaube ich am besten wenn ich nach links gucke und somit die beiden vorderen Sensoren links unten (auf der Zeichnung) und links mittig an die Wand kommen den 3. Sensor dann rechts mittig an der hinteren Schreibtischecke wenn ich mich richtig eingelesen habe. Dann werde ich bestimmt die beiden vorderen Sensoren verlängern müssen. Ich warte aber erstmal ab bis das Set da ist und gucke dann wie es klappt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mir ein angeblich wenig gebrauchtes Set gekauft mit Motion Controllern, 3. Sensor, Fernbedienung, Headset und Hardcase für 220€.


----------



## micha34 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift Nutzung auf 1,6m x 2,6m möglich?*

Stell doch den Schreibtisch um.
Würde mehr Platz zum Spielen bringen.


----------



## getsomenuts (30. August 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift Nutzung auf 1,6m x 2,6m möglich?*

Nein bring leider nix. Der Flur geht unten rechts weiter und über dem Schreibtisch ist ein großes Wandregal.


----------



## tobse2056 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift Nutzung auf 1,6m x 2,6m möglich?*

Es hängt wirklich davon was du spielst  , Spiele wie Beat Saber setzen schon ne recht große Fläche voraus um wirklich Spaß zumachen. Sobald  man den Begrenzungen zu Nahe kommt wird das Gitter eingeblendet und das stört dann schon etwas.
Habe inzwischen meine Sofa auf bremsbare Rollen gestellt um 3,5x 3 Meter Fläche zuhaben. 

Hast du kein anderes Zimmer wo du es nutzen kannst?


----------



## micha34 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift Nutzung auf 1,6m x 2,6m möglich?*

Ich spiel ohne Gitter,wegen der Immersion.

Die Rift ist eigentlich das Mittel der Wahl,wenn es um spielen im sitzen geht.
Da macht Beat Saber keine Ausnahme.
Grundsätzlich ist es natürlich schön,wenn man in VR viel Platz hat,idealerweise einen eigenen VR Raum.
Leider nicht immer möglich.


----------



## getsomenuts (8. September 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift Nutzung auf 1,6m x 2,6m möglich?*

Ich geb mal kurz Rückmeldung. Die Rift ist gestern angekommen. Zum testen und erste Erfahrung sammeln habe ich das Setup im sitzend vorm Schreibtisch aufgebaut. Das ist dann wirklich zu eng. Reicht aber um einem den Mund wässrig zu machen.
Dann Setup mit 2 Sensoren längs im Flur aufgebaut (also nur 1,6m Breite) weil noch keine Verlängerung da ist. Dazu hab ich gleich Pavlov runter geladen. Das hat schon sehr gut funktioniert. Natürlich wäre mehr Platz schon besser. Danke für die ganzen Antworten.
Ich werd mich jetzt mal durch die VR Welt wagen.


----------



## micha34 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift Nutzung auf 1,6m x 2,6m möglich?*

Sehr schön.
Kannst ja ein paar erste Eindrücke texten.
Tja,1 Meter Abstand zu den Sensoren müsste schon sein,auch wegen den Blessuren bei Schreibtischkollision.
So wie du den Schreibtisch stehen hast,ist das wirklich Eng.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. September 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift Nutzung auf 1,6m x 2,6m möglich?*



getsomenuts schrieb:


> Der Rechner steht unter dem Schreibtisch. Wenn ich den meisten Platz seitlich haben möchte ist es glaube ich am besten wenn ich nach links gucke und somit die beiden vorderen Sensoren links unten (auf der Zeichnung) und links mittig an die Wand kommen den 3. Sensor dann rechts mittig an der hinteren Schreibtischecke wenn ich mich richtig eingelesen habe. Dann werde ich bestimmt die beiden vorderen Sensoren verlängern müssen. Ich warte aber erstmal ab bis das Set da ist und gucke dann wie es klappt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





getsomenuts schrieb:


> Ich geb mal kurz Rückmeldung. Die Rift ist gestern angekommen. Zum testen und erste Erfahrung sammeln habe ich das Setup im sitzend vorm Schreibtisch aufgebaut. Das ist dann wirklich zu eng. Reicht aber um einem den Mund wässrig zu machen.
> Dann Setup mit 2 Sensoren längs im Flur aufgebaut (also nur 1,6m Breite) weil noch keine Verlängerung da ist. Dazu hab ich gleich Pavlov runter geladen. Das hat schon sehr gut funktioniert. Natürlich wäre mehr Platz schon besser. Danke für die ganzen Antworten.
> Ich werd mich jetzt mal durch die VR Welt wagen.



Die Kameras müssen sich nicht gegenseitig sehen können und bei der Rift muss auch die Grundfläche nicht rechteckig sein. Es wird zwar an die Spiele, die auf sowas rücksicht nehmen, nur ein Rechteck gemeldet, aber die Begrenzung selbst kann komplex geformt sein und bewegen kannst du dich sowieso frei. Ich würde einen Sensor unten rechts platzieren und die Verbreitung des Flurs mitnutzen, der zweite kann vom Schreibtisch aus die Längsachse überwachen. Nummer drei dann mit Verlängerung möglichst weit unten an die linke Wand oder, wenn die Raumhöhe reicht, über der Spielfläche an die Decke. (Generell lohnt sich meiner Erfahrung nach eine möglichst hohe Anbringung der Constellations, so dass sie einem auch "über die Schulter" gucken können.)


----------

